# Dog house mat



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Any suggestions on dog house (inside) mat ? My pup eats ups everything I have tried so far. :******:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You might have to go to clean straw or hay (not moldy-dusty) or cedar chips. Those pups get bored for sure.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Get a stall mat for a horse trailer and cut it to size


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They sell the horse stall mats at Home of Economy in GF. My dogs enjoyed that also so they just have concrete and one spot where I build a wood platform. For some reason they don't chew on that.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Get a stall mat for a horse trailer and cut it to size


Got one of the mats and cut it to size for dog house and travel kennel and a left over piece for sun pad in dog kennel. Works great he does not chew on it all. Boy they sure are heavy. thanks for the idea

DonC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

they are the only thing I've found mine dont chew up


----------

